# howto install freeBSD on iMac/howto boot from CD



## leizhenhua (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi

I got a 2nd hand iMac that runs OS 9.1. I know very little about iMac but know a little about freeBSD so I decide to install freeBSD on this iMac. I downloaded and burned freeBSD 7.2 of both for pc98 and power PC version into CDs. Put each CD into the slot and hold C when boot it, every time it just ejects the CD and starts OS 9.1, with both the pc98 and ppc CDs. And it ejected the CD nomather I press the C key or not. When booting up I can browser the CD no problem. How should I do about it?

BTW I don't have Mac keyboard and mouse so I just plug in the MS ones maybe that cause the problem? But I can use the MS KB and mouse no probs when OS 9.1 boots up.

TIA.


----------



## vivek (Jun 15, 2009)

A long time ago I did helped my friend to install FreeBSD on iMac (i think it was G3) and I had used HFS bootloader ( http://people.freebsd.org/~nwhitehorn/ ) . However, I believe 7.2 CD has boot loader. If I were, I will start with 7.2 powerpc hardware NOTES and see if hardware / CDROM / Disk etc supported or not ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/powerpc/7.2-RELEASE/HARDWARE.HTM

HTH


----------

